
Wait, you're trying to talk me out of this job? - mooreds
https://www.culturefoundry.com/cultivate/digital-agency-life/wait-youre-trying-to-talk-me-out-of-this-job/
======
gillesjacobs
Talking about company weaknesses and difficulties the new employee might
experience before signing might sound noble. It can be a sign of an open and
transparent employer if it is not a cop-out for improving work-life balance
and cultivating a toxic environment.

In the worst case, "The Talk" can be used to coerce the employee in doing
overtime or extra-contractual tasks because "they have been warned". Even if
this is never explicitly stated, this will stay on the employee's mind and is
a form of soft coercion.

This might not be the case for the company of the OP, but it is certainly
something to be mindful off when implementing in recruiting.

~~~
mooreds
Totally get it. A key part of the discussion is (and should be): "here are the
warts. And here's what we're doing about it." If the second sentence doesn't
happen, then a candidate should take note.

